
Video Games in East Germany: The Stasi Played Along - ingve
https://www.zeit.de/digital/games/2018-11/computer-games-gdr-stasi-surveillance-gamer-crowd/komplettansicht
======
jansan
I was on a vintage computer exhibition in Berlin a few weeks ago. These fairs
are awesome, as the people there are really eager to share their stories. I
talked to a member of the still active Atari Bit Byter User Club
([http://www.abbuc.de/](http://www.abbuc.de/)). He told me that he was one of
the few Atari enthusiasts in East Berlin, and it was always quite an adventure
to get your hands on hardware, software and magazines. Improvisation was the
key, as in many situations in former East Germany.

Also, there is an East German gaming machine called Poly Play
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poly_Play](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poly_Play)).
You can actually play on one of these in the Computer Games Museum in Berlin.
But of all East Germans that I asked, nobody had ever heard about this before,
so probably was something produced in very low quantities.

